# gps/google earth?



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all, Hey does anyone know how to punch in gps numbers into google earth? Thanks


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Top left "search bar."


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks...


----------

